# any pig hunters out there?



## naneek (Apr 24, 2009)

any of you guys hunt wild pigs, if so what dogs do you run and most importantly knife or gun, which is your preference?


----------



## naneek (Apr 24, 2009)

i run an american staffy, an english staffy and a greyhound blue heeler cross. i like to use the knife rather than a gun, less room for accidents.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 24, 2009)

Never have, but this is a good area for it.  Feral hogs have become such a nuisance in Missouri that the Conservation Department has requested that hunters 'shoot on sight'.  



> In Missouri, feral hogs may be taken in any number throughout the year. During most of the year, no permit is required and any method (including baiting and the use of dogs) is allowed. _However, special restrictions apply during the fall firearms deer and turkey seasons._


----------



## searcher (Apr 25, 2009)

My WH gun is a 375 H&H magnum.  I know it seems to be a bit of overkill, but it makes sure they don't get up.    I carry a handgun for backup.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2009)

What sort of wild pigs do you have? Are they the same as the European wild boar? We haven't had them here for 300 years, they were hunted to extinction but have recently become reintroduced to the countryside here, accidently for the most part. 
http://www.britishwildboar.org.uk/
We used to see wild boar when out walking in woods in Germany, it was only dangerous if you came across a sow with her young but if you didn't threaten them it was fine.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 26, 2009)

New Zealand "Captain Cookers" are the same ones we have here in Hawaii.  This exotic species causes all sorts of mayhem in the natural environment and the Department of Conservation has an open season on hunting them here.  

Most people here run big mean poi dogs and most pigs are taken with a knife.  In fact, it's tradition in Native Hawaiian families that adolescent boys kill a pig with a knife as a rite of manhood.  

I don't have any dogs, so that restricts me to bowhunting or buckshot.  Usually solo hunters will set up a tree stand or a blind and wait/bait.  I'll probably make a trip to Maui this fall for hunting.  Oahu is really crowded and its hard to find a spot that doesn't have lots of dogs roaming everywhere rustling up pigs.  Although, some of the back country areas, so I've heard, are still choice (then you gotta drag the damn thing miles and miles over mountains - not so bad if you got a couple of hardy mates with you).

Anyway, Naneek, how far do you have to get out of Auckland before you find some areas you can hunt?  How are the regulations?  Can you shoot over to Coromandal...it's not to busy over there?


----------



## naneek (Apr 27, 2009)

we hunt riverhead forrestry mostly which is pretty close to the city,as well as the odd trip to taupo or up to maungakahia, only been fishing out coromandel ways but i would love to hunt it or the uruwera, my dream location for a hunt


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 27, 2009)

naneek said:


> we hunt riverhead forrestry mostly which is pretty close to the city,as well as the odd trip to taupo or up to maungakahia, only been fishing out coromandel ways but i would love to hunt it or the uruwera, my dream location for a hunt



Te Urewera is a tangle of bush.  It would be really fun to hunt!

It's good to hear that Auckland hasn't spread out and killed all of the green areas like suburbs have here in the US.


----------



## naneek (Apr 27, 2009)

tez like maunukumu says most common pigs in nz are captain cookers and some pigs which have gone feral.

yeah te urewera would be a great place for a couple of weeks hunting and the dogs would love it too


----------



## jarrod (Apr 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What sort of wild pigs do you have? Are they the same as the European wild boar? We haven't had them here for 300 years, they were hunted to extinction but have recently become reintroduced to the countryside here, accidently for the most part.
> http://www.britishwildboar.org.uk/
> We used to see wild boar when out walking in woods in Germany, it was only dangerous if you came across a sow with her young but if you didn't threaten them it was fine.



in missouri there are farm pigs which escaped & became feral.  they are not wild boar, but still dangerous to the local fauna + tasty, which makes them good hunting.

as a side note, my surname (fobes) is a derivative of forbes, which is supposedly short for "for-beast" or "beast of the forest", referring to a massive boar killed by the clan founder.  

but no, i don't hunt pig though i'm hoping to take up bowhunting once i relocate to colorado  & would be interested in taking it up.  

jf


----------



## Big Don (May 10, 2009)

A buddy of mine hunts them with dogs and a knife, at night. I've been invited, but, haven't gone yet. The more I think about it, the more I want to.


----------



## naneek (May 10, 2009)

you should go man, its a great experience hunting at night, a real rush when the dogs bail a pig up and you gotta run through the bush to reach it - theres nothing like it man


----------



## Big Don (May 10, 2009)

If I had the money in hand to have the piggie's head mounted, I'd be there tonight...


----------



## naneek (May 10, 2009)

i generally only keep the jaw and hooks of the boars. i boil the head or smoke it and eat the meat off it, cooking it makes it easy to get the jaw off the skull.


----------



## Big Don (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, but, my buddy has about half a zoo mounted and I WANT one...


----------



## still learning (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello, On the Big Island of Hawaii....(70% of the land is still unocuppied)

Lots of wild pigs roaming...a few times run over by cars...and damage the cars-big time.

In our brother in-laws coffee farms...just wait in the macacidama trees at nights....and shoot them below you....many others make pig traps...and almost weekly get at least one or two pigs in the traps...

Today...the Goats are all over the place...try golfing in the Waikola resorts...a big problem with the goats (they eat the grass and everything)...

Nice thing?  ....eating wild pigs and wild goats....can be tasty!

A friend goes sheep hunting too on the slope of Mauna Kea mountain....sheep is excellant to eat!

Aloha,    Pig meat...Goat meat...sheep meat...makes one stronger...AW...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 8, 2009)

As a biologist, I'll add my 2 cents...

Feral pigs are probably the single largest threat to native wildlife habitat in the United States. The compete directly for resources with many native species (including my study species, the collared peccary), and  significantly alter the landscape, making it unsuitable for other wildlife.

Please, kill them all...KILL THEM...KILL KILL KILL!!!






That felt really good.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 8, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> As a biologist, I'll add my 2 cents...
> 
> Feral pigs are probably the single largest threat to native wildlife habitat in the United States. The compete directly for resources with many native species (including my study species, the collared peccary), and significantly alter the landscape, making it unsuitable for other wildlife.
> 
> ...


 
Plus, they're made of bacon.  That alone should be all the reason you need.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> *Feral pigs* are probably the single largest threat to native wildlife habitat in the United States. The compete directly for resources with many native species (including my study species, the *collared peccary*), and significantly alter the landscape, making it unsuitable for other wildlife
> 
> Please, kill them all...KILL THEM...KILL KILL KILL!!!
> 
> ...


 
Not to mention, those feral hogs taste good, and javelina (collared peccary) tastes like crap. :lol: (Compared to pigs, anyway!)


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 8, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> As a biologist, I'll add my 2 cents...
> 
> Feral pigs are probably the single largest threat to native wildlife habitat in the United States. The compete directly for resources with many native species (including my study species, the collared peccary), and  significantly alter the landscape, making it unsuitable for other wildlife.
> 
> ...



Twist my arm...

I am slowly gaining permission to hunt on my various neighbors property in the valley that I live.  I asked the guys across the street after a group of 12 demolished their garden.  They were pissed and there are about to be a bunch of dead pigs...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 8, 2009)

Feral hogs are actually super easy to trap. You don't even need one of those heavy, industrial-type hog traps. Just buy 4-5 panels of wire cattle panel, form it into a corral, wire it T-posts at the panel junctions to hold it all together. At the last point where the panels come together, make an entrance for the hogs by pushing the panels inward until they form a stable, inverted V shape. The hogs will push against the panels to get at the bait (dried feed corn) inside...they'll encounter the V-shape and push their way in, but can't use that way out because of the pointiness (for lack of a better term). This trap will hold them until they REALLY decide to leave, unlike the heavy metal hog traps which will hold them indefinitely. 

The benefits of a simple trap like this are multiple: they are cheap, easy to construct, deconstruct and transport, and they will hold a lot of hogs. Bait the trap in the early evening, come back at midnight with 3 guys totin' rifles and floodlights, and you can pick them off one at a time in the trap. Blind them first with the lights, and begin shooting without speaking, and they won't know what is happening. In about 4 minutes you'll have killed MANY more hogs than using more traditional methods such as hog dogs. Just be sure to bait really heavily, so the hogs want to stay for a long time. Also, you may want to locate friends or a local charity that can take several hundred pounds of wild pork at once.

Good hunting, gentlemen!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 8, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Not to mention, those feral hogs taste good, and javelina (collared peccary) tastes like crap. :lol: (Compared to pigs, anyway!)


 
Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 9, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Feral hogs are actually super easy to trap. You don't even need one of those heavy, industrial-type hog traps. Just buy 4-5 panels of wire cattle panel, form it into a corral, wire it T-posts at the panel junctions to hold it all together. At the last point where the panels come together, make an entrance for the hogs by pushing the panels inward until they form a stable, inverted V shape. The hogs will push against the panels to get at the bait (dried feed corn) inside...they'll encounter the V-shape and push their way in, but can't use that way out because of the pointiness (for lack of a better term). This trap will hold them until they REALLY decide to leave, unlike the heavy metal hog traps which will hold them indefinitely.
> 
> The benefits of a simple trap like this are multiple: they are cheap, easy to construct, deconstruct and transport, and they will hold a lot of hogs. Bait the trap in the early evening, come back at midnight with 3 guys totin' rifles and floodlights, and you can pick them off one at a time in the trap. Blind them first with the lights, and begin shooting without speaking, and they won't know what is happening. In about 4 minutes you'll have killed MANY more hogs than using more traditional methods such as hog dogs. Just be sure to bait really heavily, so the hogs want to stay for a long time. Also, you may want to locate friends or a local charity that can take several hundred pounds of wild pork at once.
> 
> Good hunting, gentlemen!



Thanks for the tip.  Is there a website with a diagram for this?  My neighbors property is very hilly and this method would work pretty well there, I think.


----------



## still learning (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello, Ever see pigs climb six foot rock walls?  ....a few hunters have chase a few...and saw the wild pigs climb rock walls..even the dogs cannot follow the pigs..
Wild pigs...many are very smart too......(never saw one read yet?)

Aloha,


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 9, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is there a website with a diagram for this? My neighbors property is very hilly and this method would work pretty well there, I think.


 
I hope this link works...the trap in this image is much smaller than I am recommending. Use more wire panels, make a much bigger trap, and catch multiple hogs. The trick is to shoot them at night, and be stealthy, so all they hear is the rifle. They'll startle, but they won't freak out and destroy the trap getting away unless they hear you walking/talking.

If you soak the corn in water for about a week, it sours and makes awesome bait.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...hogs&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBR_enUS289US289&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 9, 2009)

Crap, that link just sends you to the main site. Scroll halfway down, and you'll come to a series of pics of the two types of hog traps this dude built. I'm recommending the second type, because of it's portability and fool-proof construction.

Think of me when you're killing those pigs!


----------



## K Williams (Jan 1, 2010)

searcher said:


> My WH gun is a 375 H&H magnum. I know it seems to be a bit of overkill, but it makes sure they don't get up. I carry a handgun for backup.


 

.375 H&H?? Is there any meat left for the BBQ?


----------

